# Muzzle.... with all the bells and whistles



## Paradox916 (Aug 3, 2021)

So I finally finished this one... had to make it special... made the range switch external, bi color  (green/red) illuminated stomp and the gating indicator in the light plate (inspired by @Stickman393  parasite build) and help with the graphics from @SillyOctpuss


----------



## Stickman393 (Aug 3, 2021)

It's  beautifullllllll....


----------



## SillyOctpuss (Aug 3, 2021)

And he nailed it folks.  It all went perfectly to plan


----------



## SillyOctpuss (Aug 3, 2021)

The light plate looks wicked.  Can I have a few details on the leds please?


----------



## Paradox916 (Aug 3, 2021)

SillyOctpuss said:


> The light plate looks wicked.  Can I have a few details on the leds please?






Like those sir of details?


----------



## Barry (Aug 3, 2021)

Schweet


----------



## Paradox916 (Aug 3, 2021)

SillyOctpuss said:


> The light plate looks wicked.  Can I have a few details on the leds please?


It’s actually really straight forward I just ran the the LEDs in parallel hooked them up to the board  and adjusted the resistors values untill the LEDs were a brightness I liked.

oh per the muzzle schematic the LEDs have a common cathode.


----------



## Feral Feline (Aug 4, 2021)

BEAM ME UP!

The new logo looks great and it scales well, ie the text is still legible from afar and the graphic leaves no doubt as to what's going on even when it's scaled down. 


That's tasty Icing on this Pedal-Cake!


----------



## fig (Aug 6, 2021)

Somehow this slipped by me. This is fantastic man!


----------



## Paradox916 (Aug 6, 2021)

Thanks! I think you have already see the video of it in action.... definitely my best work to date... not sure how I’m going to top this.


----------



## fig (Aug 6, 2021)

I have zero doubt that you will. 
Apologies if you've already said, but are you going to sell any builds?


----------



## Paradox916 (Aug 6, 2021)

I might just to move the ones I don’t play with so I can build different ones just to keep this part going! I’m still not 100% happy with my build quality yet so I’m not quit there yet but I’m getting close. Mostly Im just having fun and like the look of a polished project down to a brand concept, that’s just a good time.


----------



## Mourguitars (Aug 14, 2021)

All i have to say is that ....its out of this world !

That is mos Def very very cool....awesome build and Graphic

Mike


----------



## Paradox916 (Aug 14, 2021)

Thanks! I worked pretty hard on this one.


----------

